# What to set LED color on finnex alc



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

hi 

Im doing Finnex ALC, co2 injected, monte carlo, rotalas, heavily planted. Is the 24/7 setting good for growning these types of plants. My second question is if i dont want to do the 24/7 setting what power level do i make the different color LEDS percentage wise or should I just run it on Max? I run my lights 7-8 hours a day. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you can do a custom power level and it remembers that everytime you turn the LED off and on.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One thing I have found out is that plants can grow very well with a wide variety of light and nutrient availability. It is when you get plants that are more difficult to grow that you need to get the light optimized (and get the fertilizing, CO2 etc. all optimized). Some easy to grow plants will grow like weeds no matter how you adjust the lighting or tinker with fertilizing and CO2.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you hoppycalif. You are now the GOAT. You were an OG when I started. Thank you for everything you do for the hobby. I appreciate and learn from every response you give.


----------

